# Politics Guidlines - Must Read



## Admin (Sep 9, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

The Political section of our forum has strayed far from the rules and TOS we have provided. 

We will implement the standard rule set of the forum back into political discussions/ and sub-sections of the forum. We agree you should have freedom of speech; however, your freedom of speech should not contain anything against our TOS. This includes but is not limited to death threats, doxing, racism, name-calling, and homophobia. These do not align with our forum rules. 

While this will not affect 99% of the users, please note you will have three warnings. After three warnings, you can be banned permanently from the forum.

Take Care
Admin


----------

